# محتاج حد يعدل فى الصورة



## kimo2009 (11 مايو 2009)

محتاج حد يعدل الصورة دى بالفوتوشوب
ومستنى أرائكم فى الصورة


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2009)

*جمييله الصورة
بس دة شعار المهرجان بتاع السنه اللى فاتت تقريبا

بس مقولتش عاوز اية تعديل فيها؟
*​


----------



## kimo2009 (11 مايو 2009)

تمام الشعار ده بتاع السنة اللى فاتت
بس أحنا لسه جايبينه وهنخده فى مؤتمر صيف

انا كنت محتاج حد يحط خلفية تناسب الصور الموجودة
زكمان ينسق الصور بحيث اللى يشوفها يحس انها صورة واحدة مش مركبة
لان الصورة دى بالبوربوينت, فانا محتاج حد يعدلها بالفوتوشوب علشان انا مبعرفش أستخدمه
وميرسى على أهتمامك
ومنتظر الرد
ولو عندك افكار تساعدنى فى المؤتمر ياريت تقوليلى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 مايو 2009)

اديني فرصة لحد بكرا هغيرلك فيها حجات​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2009)

كيمو قولي

المؤتمر السنة دي عن اية ؟

وعنوانة اية ؟

وايتة او شعارة اية ؟

وتاريخ المؤتمر من كام لكام ؟

منتظرة الرد علشان احطهم في الصورة​


----------



## kimo2009 (14 مايو 2009)

ميرسى كتييييييييير لاهتمامك


----------



## kimo2009 (14 مايو 2009)

كل أسألتك المفروض انها موجودة فى الصورة اللى موجوده فى بداية الموضوع

عنوان الوؤتمر: كلام يتعاش 
من 19/7 الى 22/7   براس البر

هى الصورة مش موجوده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kimo2009 (14 مايو 2009)

منتظر الرد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 مايو 2009)

لا موجودة بس فيتا قالت ان دول بتوع السنة اللي فاتت​


----------



## kimo2009 (14 مايو 2009)

لالالالا
أصل ده عرض كتاب موجود من السنة اللى فاتت
وأحنا أول مرة هنخده عندنا فى الكنيسة
والصورة دى انا لسه عاملها من كام يوم بالبوربوينت
ومحتاج حد يعدل فيها بالفوتوشوب
بحيث تبقى أجمل


----------



## kimo2009 (14 مايو 2009)

والبيانات كلهااللى انت عايزها موجوده على الصورة


----------



## kimo2009 (14 مايو 2009)

*فى انتظار الرد*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 مايو 2009)

حاضر يا كيمو​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 مايو 2009)

​


----------



## vetaa (14 مايو 2009)

*الله ينور يا فراشه
بجد استاذه
*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

كلامك صح يا فيتا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مايو 2009)

والله انتوا عسل

احرجتوني بزوقكم

​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 مايو 2009)

لا بجد رااااااااااااااااااائعة بس أنتي لحقتيني أنا كنت هعمل تصميم ...بس خلاص ...كده حلو أوي ..أوي 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 مايو 2009)

بعد أذن فراشة طبعاً ...التصميم بتاعي أنا ..هوا شبابي شوية ولو فيه أي تعديل قول ..ويارب ينال أعجابك





​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 مايو 2009)

وده الإنتر كوفر





​


----------



## vetaa (15 مايو 2009)

*برافو يا فادى
بجد حلو جدا

هتتحسد انت على التصماميم دى
هههههه
والالوان حلوة كمان الله ينور
*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 مايو 2009)

وده الاوتر جلو أبيض






​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 مايو 2009)

جميل قوي يا فادي

دا اجمل بكتير من بتاعي

بس تعديل في المكان

راس البر مش راس سدر​


----------



## anosh (17 مايو 2009)

*كريم على ما اعتقد ان تصميم فادى 
مناسب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بس هو يصلح راس البر 
على راى فراشه *​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 مايو 2009)

Done
​


----------



## kimo2009 (18 مايو 2009)

انا بجد بتأسف كتيييييييييييييير على التاخير فى الرد
بس كانت فى مشكلة عندى فى النت

بجد التصميمين فى منتهى الروعة والجمال
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 مايو 2009)

ولا يهمك يا كيمو المهم يكونوا عجبوك ​


----------



## kimo2009 (18 مايو 2009)

*بجد فى منتهى الجمال بجد حلوين قوى*


----------



## kimo2009 (18 مايو 2009)

*بجد الكلام مكتوب بطريقة جميله قوى عجبانى جدا*
اقتراح:
لو ينفع يا فادى تحط صورة للمسيح والطفل غير الموجوده علشان وجه المسيح مش معروف قوى بالنسبه للأولاد
وكمان لوينفع نحط فى الصورة أولاد بيحبوا بعض


----------



## kimo2009 (18 مايو 2009)

*بس بجد الصورة جميلة جدا جدا جدا
لو مش هينفع مفيش مشكلة الصورة جميله قوى*


----------



## kimo2009 (19 مايو 2009)

فى حد موافقنى الرأى
ولا رأيكم ايه
انا مستنى رأيكم


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

هحاول ولو مش هينفع هقولك ...
​


----------



## H O P A (19 مايو 2009)

*بصراحة تصميم فراشة و تصميم فادي الاتنين اجمل من بعض ,,, متهيألي انا مش هقدر اساعدك زيهم ,,, شكراً ,,,*​


----------



## kimo2009 (19 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى كتير لردك يا هوبا وكفايه مشاركتك الجميله
لوعندك راى فى شى اخر انا هبقى سعيد جدا بيه*


----------



## kimo2009 (19 مايو 2009)

*فادى*
بجد بجد انا عارف ان انا بتقل عليك بس معلش ربنا يعوض تعب وخدمتك الجميلة دى
وانت بجد شخص خدوم جدا ربنا يعوضك
وانا فى انتظار ردك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

أوك كيمو ونا تحت أمرك ...وتحت أمر الخدمة وبجد شغال فيه ولما يخلص هرفعه
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

H O P A قال:


> *بصراحة تصميم فراشة و تصميم فادي الاتنين اجمل من بعض ,,, متهيألي انا مش هقدر اساعدك زيهم ,,, شكراً ,,,*​



مرسي هوبا علي رأيك ..بجد super effect  علي التوقيع
​


----------



## kimo2009 (19 مايو 2009)

*ربنا معاك يا فادى 
وفى انتظار ردك*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

​


----------



## kimo2009 (21 مايو 2009)

*طلب أخير
ممكن اطلب تعديل تانى ولا كده كتييييييير منى*


انا بصراحة عجبانى الخلفية وطريقة كتابة الكلمات
بس محتاج صور مناسبة للموضوعات فى المؤتمر اكتر
انا عارف ان كده كتييييييير
بس بجد انا أسف
لو مش هينفع خلاص
مستنى ردك
اوك فادى


----------



## FADY_TEMON (21 مايو 2009)

أسف مش هقدر أعمل فيها حاجة أكتر من كدا ..بس بجد أنا أسف جداً ..جداً جداً أني مش هقدر أعمل حاجة فيها ..
​


----------



## kimo2009 (23 مايو 2009)

*على فكرة انا كنت عايز احط الصورة دى مكان صورة المسيح والطفل فقط
علشان الصورة دى مناسبة اكتر لهدف المؤتمر( ان المسيح بيكلمنا كلنا كلام نعيشه*)


----------



## kimo2009 (23 مايو 2009)

*بس بجد انا أسف اسف اسف*


----------



## kimo2009 (23 مايو 2009)

*ياريت متكونش زعلت منى يا فادى
ربنا يقويك ويعوضك*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 مايو 2009)

هو في مشكلة بسيطة ..أن  تناصق الالوان مينفعش مع بعضه ..ونا هحاول ..أشوفلك صورة ليسوع والجموع ..أوك ياباشا..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 مايو 2009)

*أيه رأيك كدا ... ومش عايزك كل شوية تقول أنا أسف .خلينا نخدم بمزاج*




​


----------



## kimo2009 (24 مايو 2009)

بص بقى بجد بجد بجد
انت فنان فنان
على فكرة انا مش عارف اقولك ايه على الصورة دى
بجد روعة بجد جميلة اوى
ميرسى كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## kimo2009 (24 مايو 2009)

*أخر طلب الfinish
عايز أعمل للصورة دى أطار حواليها علشان بعد ما اطبعها هتتخرم من الجانب اليمين
علشان البامفليت هيبقى شبه الكشكول السلك متخرم من الجانب اليمين
بحيث التخريم يكون فى الأطار وليس الصورة

وياريت لو ينفع تكتب بعد مؤتمر أعدادى وثانوى بنين*


----------



## kimo2009 (24 مايو 2009)

كلمة *بنين*


----------



## kimo2009 (24 مايو 2009)

وبجد أنا بشكرك جدا جدا جدا 
لانك بجد تعبت معايا أوى
وكمان متابع الموضوع


----------



## kimo2009 (24 مايو 2009)

*وكمان معلش لو ينفع تحط كلمة(زرايب)قبل كلمة عزبة النخل*

وبجد ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kimo2009 (24 مايو 2009)

*زرايب*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (25 مايو 2009)




----------



## FADY_TEMON (25 مايو 2009)




----------



## kimo2009 (25 مايو 2009)

كده بجد تسلم أيدك
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الجميلة


----------



## FADY_TEMON (25 مايو 2009)

العفو كيمو
​


----------



## kimo2009 (25 مايو 2009)

ع*لى فكرة اخوتى الخدام اللى معايا فى الأسرة بيشكروك جدا جدا
وعجباهم الصورة جدا جدا*


وفى سؤال ؟؟؟؟
هو اللى وراء راس البنت اللى مع السيد المسيح دى كورة ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kimo2009 (27 مايو 2009)

*بقولك يافادى*
فى خدمة تانية
خدمة أعدادى بنات عندنا فى الكنيسة عندهم مؤتمر زينا فى نفس المكان
وعايزين غلاف جميل زى اللى انت عملتوا لينا
وطبعا نفس أسم الكنيسة ولكن فى الفترة 13/7 الى 16/7

ومؤتمرهم عن وقت الفراغ
العنوان ههحاول اجيبهولك
فعايزك تعمل تصميم من تخيلك زى بيتاعنل


----------



## kimo2009 (27 مايو 2009)

*مستنى ردك
اوك*


----------



## kimo2009 (31 مايو 2009)

فادى......أنت فين ​


----------



## kimo2009 (31 مايو 2009)

*أنا فى انتظار ردك يا فادى*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 مايو 2009)




----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 مايو 2009)




----------



## kimo2009 (31 مايو 2009)

جميلة الصورة دى
بس وجهة السيد الميح مش باين ليه


----------



## kimo2009 (31 مايو 2009)

*منتظر شغلك الرائع*


----------



## kimo2009 (31 مايو 2009)

*ده أقتراح لعنوان المؤتمر*

*الوقت : ساعات , دقايق , ثوانى ......  مش هترجع تانى* 

أيه رأيك فيه


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*فعلا تصميم فراشة و فادي 
كتير حلوووووووووووين 
الاتنين احلا من بعض..

فنانيييييييين ..​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 يونيو 2009)




----------



## kimo2009 (9 يونيو 2009)

سورى كتيييييييييييييير
بجد انا اسف على التاخير

النت مش شغال عندى
بجد الصورة جميلة جدا جدا جدا 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## kimo2009 (8 يوليو 2009)

هاااااااااااااااى    فادى
أتمنى انك تكون بخير
انا فى مشكلة قدامى عايزك تحلهالى
انا كنت عايز أطبع الغلاف بتاع كلام يتعاش على بانر متر * متر
فالراجل طالب منى الصورة برزليوشن 300 (resolution 300 )
هل تقدر تعملهالى
انا فى انتظار ردك


----------



## kimo2009 (9 يوليو 2009)

*فى أنتظار الرد*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 يوليو 2009)

مش عارف دلوقتي صعب الفوتو شوب مش متسطب دلوقتي أنت عايزها أمتي
​


----------



## kimo2009 (9 يوليو 2009)

أنا عايزها فى أسرع وقت علشان تلحق تتعمل
علشان المؤتمر بعد أسبوع
بجد معلش يا فادى على قد ما تقدر حاول تعملها فى اسرع وقت
بجد سورى سورى
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kimo2009 (9 يوليو 2009)

*مستنى ردك يا فادى*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 يوليو 2009)

حاضر هخلصها وأرفعها علي طول
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 يوليو 2009)

بس شكل في مشكلة البي أس دي بتعها أتمسح ومش لاقيه ..وبكدا مش هقدر أعملها
​


----------



## kimo2009 (10 يوليو 2009)

مينفعش تتعمل من الصورة اللى انت مسيفها عندك
من على الفوتوشوب


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 يوليو 2009)

أحاول..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 يوليو 2009)

*دي الرسوليوشن 300 بس أنا مش حاسس أن في فرق
*




​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 يوليو 2009)

​


----------

